# Naked autistic adults.



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

Is it just my bro or do you autistic kids/adults get butt naked too? Do you let them or No?


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

I think most kids do. On Thanksgiving, my nephew's 3-year old son came running into the living room completely naked. Nephew took him to the bedroom to dress him and told him, "we're not home. You can't do that here."


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

well bob it depends how old if they are under 6 then yes and its normal, but if they are in their teens......then you might have an exhibitionist and that could be problematic


----------



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

My bros 27 yrs old. I don't know we're the my kids part came in sorry. Lol


----------



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

He has autism and had 6 brain surgeries. And loves to be naked


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

autism brother said:


> Is it just mine or does you kids get butt naked too? Do you let them or No?


How old is he?

When my son was very young (under 6) he started to strip down every time anyone visited us. I have no idea why he did it. LOL

One time I was with him in a children's clothing store he stripped down and ran around the store laughing. It took a while to catch him. Everyone in the store acted horrified.

He was such a joy to raise.. 

I think it's best to teach your child that it's not ok because it's not ok in our society. Where is he going naked? At home?


----------



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> How old is he?
> 
> When my son was very young (under 6) he started to strip down every time anyone visited us. I have no idea why he did it. LOL
> 
> ...


Yes. He's not a child he has autism and had six (6) brain surgeries. He's 27 yrs old. (I don't have kids) I don't know y I said that. Lol

But you son was just being a kid when he ran naked in the store people should know not to act shocked when it's a little kid. My bro on the other hand people act shocked just because we let him be naked at home. (We have signs.) Lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

autism brother said:


> Yes. He's not a child he has autism and had six (6) brain surgeries. He's 27 yrs old. (I don't have kids) I don't know y I said that. Lol
> 
> But you son was just being a kid when he ran naked in the store people should know not to act shocked when it's a little kid. My bro on the other hand people act shocked just because we let him be naked at home. (We have signs.) Lol


If it's at home and you have signs, I don't see the problem.

One thing I'd be concerned about is some busybody reporting as you all abusing a disabled person.

I assume he knows that he cannot do that outside the home. As long as he does, I see no problem.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

autism brother said:


> Is it just my bro or do you autistic kids/adults get butt naked too? Do you let them or No?


Is that your real name? If it is you might want to consider changing it to a more anonymous user name. Let me know if you want your user name changed.


----------



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> Is that your real name? If it is you might want to consider changing it to a more anonymous user name. Let me know if you want your user name changed.


Can you change it autism brother? I tried but it didn't work for me. Think you.


----------



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> If it's at home and you have signs, I don't see the problem.


We have to wach him because he tries to get naked EVERYWHERE. But at home we don't care some people leave like the first time my boss came he left. Lol but I said so you see the sign? And he said no. But Ill remember next time. Lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

autism brother said:


> Can you change it autism brother? I tried but it didn't work for me. Think you.


Ok, I changed it.


----------



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> Ok, I changed it.


Thank you.


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I have some extended family members who are autistic and I have some knowledge from that. I haven't really heard of nudity being part of autism. Brain surgery is typically not part of the autism treatment plan, so I would assume there is something else going on that may be causing this behavior. A brain injury could definitely cause people to engage in socially unacceptable behaviors. Does he make his own medical decisions or is there another relative who does that? If someone else is in charge, you may want to ask them to speak with his doctor about this behavior to get more relevant information.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I know your brother is 27, but how old is he mentally? Is he still a child mentally? 

I have a daughter on the spectrum, but the spectrum is so huge, she is high functioning but I know some people with ASD kids who are non verbal and severely disabled. He likely has a sensory component to it too...he may just hate clothes.

What he does in HIS own home (and yours) is only your family's business. He does need to learn that he can't do that outside the home though.


----------



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

He's mabey like 4 in his mind.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Ok so he's old enough mentally to be able to be taught that being nudie at home is ok, but "when we go out you have to leave your pants on".

Anyone visiting your home needs to understand that while he may be a grown man, mentally he's a young child. If they can't handle that, then don't come over.


----------



## autism brother (Apr 27, 2020)

frusdil said:


> Ok so he's old enough mentally to be able to be taught that being nudie at home is ok, but "when we go out you have to leave your pants on".
> 
> Anyone visiting your home needs to understand that while he may be a grown man, mentally he's a young child. If they can't handle that, then don't come over.


He just does not "get" the home vs. Not at home we have tried EVERYTHING but NOTHING works. I think we may move to a nudist colony. 🙂


----------

